# Imagine this. SPOUSAL Problem



## Buney (Oct 11, 2011)

After my spousal visa application from March 2014 was rejected I quickly appealed in October at the VFS in Cape Town.

This time I took everything with me. So much proof of my solid 14 year old relationship, joint bank statements, copies of my will from 10 years ago, I even paid a Notary to draft a cohabitation agreement between my Fiance (who has Perm Res) and myself. I have tried tracking my appeal but that's just a waste of time as we all know.

My Private banker at Stellenbosch ABSA has successfully extended my FICA status on more than one occasion to enable me to access my bank accounts.

Yesterday I went to pay a bill and my Credit card was declined, then my Debit card was declined, then I tried to do an EFT but all my accounts have been frozen. 
I rang the bank and was told to un-FICA myself with a copy of my Spousal visa. ( What a joke.. I don't even have one any more) I was promised a warning from the ABSA if this was going to happen to enable me to transfer funds to another bank but I got no such warning.

The way we are being treated in this country must be illegal it's disgusting. We contribute so much here. Now my Fiance and I are in an unimaginable situation, trapped in a Country with no access to our money and bills flying at us from every direction. I couldn't even buy Diesel to get to Stellenbosh yesterday. Cant live like this in this ever changing S.A.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Buney

That is simply horrible and I hear at least 5 of these a week now.

Please PM me your contact details - I would like to write about this (no names mentioned of course) on News24 where I submit pieces for publication often. I too have had enough of this.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

WOW this is really a same.


----------

